# French autoroute peage charges



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

When using our car on the French autoroute system we have a Liber-t badge supplied by Sanef. This enables us to use the left hand telematique lane - great system.
Anyhow, Sanef have told me that they are unable to supply me with a Liber-t badge for our motorhome so when we use the autoroutes (which hopefully won't be too often) we'll have to use the manual lanes.
However, my question is this:
*How do the toll collectors know what category vehicle your motorhome is when taking your money??*
Category-1 is for cars less than 1.8m high, category-2 is all vehicles up to 3.5t GVW, category-3 is for vehicles exceeding 3.5t GVW, category-4 is for HGV's etc and category-5 is reserved for motorbikes.
Our Autocruise Augusta has a GVW of 4.25 tonnes but arguably and because of its low-profile bodywork it doesn't look as if it exceeds 3.5 tonnes GVW. In fact, I think the Augusta looks smaller than many MH's weighing less than 3.5t especially those with big pods above the cab.
I've never taken a motorhome through a toll booth yet - will I be asked the weight of my vehicle?? or are the toll collectors experienced enough to assess vehicle categories at a glance??
What are your experiences when using the autoroute peage system?
Thanks,


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I have always been charged Cat 2 and my plated weight is 3850kg.
I have never been asked for my weight.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The manned ones have charged me class 2, while the auto booths try to charge class 4. I then press the call button and shout camping car afew times and it is droped to class 2.

Andy


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

*French toll booths*

We are over 3.5t too and always pay category 2 prices in France. The staff do not ask what category you are they just want to know how many wheels you have and peer out of the window and take a look at the rear axle.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

They always get out of their booths to check how many axles I have (4) and then charge me heavy goods, then I flash the blue badge and get downgraded, the weight I think is done by wims ( weight in motion sensors )

loddy


----------



## txe4man (Apr 7, 2009)

we were charged category 3 every time on the auto gates,which now seem to be the most common. we did try pressing the intercom and repeating camping car, as suggested on an earlier thread, but they would have none of it and just kept saying '3 metres' because our van is over 3 metres high, and i think they have sensors which detect this.
we were charged class2 by a person, but only once.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

This is a page in English showing clearly catagories from the organisation who oversees the Autoroute system France wide

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/service-information/vehicle-classification.html


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

We were charge class 4 whether manned or not when we had the Toad. One woman pointed to the height sensors and muttered about it being 'automatique'. She might as well have said 'it's more than my jobs worth, guv'!
We only use the peage when we need to get overland with a bit more haste than usual.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Our Motorhome is over 3 metres high. At every automatic toll booth we went through it came up as class 3. Each time I pressed the contact button and told them we were a camping car class 2. Everytime they changed it to class 2. At the manned booths the operator put us through as class 2.

We look like a class 2 but our maximum weight is 4100Kg. It saved us quite a few euros.

We also discovered that if you put a €50 note in a automatic machine it gave you all the change in €1 coins. Quite a good way to get change.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They have radar detectors for height (or something similar) which tells them if the vehicle is too high for Cat 2 (we have once been charged Cat 3 due to the roof box, but generally Cat 2).

As regards the number of axles if it is manned they have cameras and can see but I do not know how it is done for non-manned toll booths.

The reason you cannot use the left hand telecharge lanes is because otherwise lorries etc would go through and they would not get the full revenue, by putting height barriers in front you cannot get through.

Dave


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

we have always been charged/classed as cat 2.

no, they wont want proof of weight.

if in doubt show them the v5 which will state PLG or PHG.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> if in doubt show them the v5 which will state PLG or PHG.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry, John, I have to laugh - there are people on here who wont know what PLG or PHG mean - so what chance with a French or Italian tollbooth operator?


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

true true   i,ll close the door on my way out


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always been charged at class 2 although I am a 5 tonner, however on offering the wifes disabled badge it has always been reduced to class 1.

Only time it did not work was at an unmanned, sensored, automatic booth at a peage tunnel, on pressing the button they reduced it from class 3 to a 2. which saved 18 euro.

tony


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Many thanks for all your responses - really helpful as I knew you would be.
Great website - so I'd better do things properly and subscribe asap.

Thanks again, Brian


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome, Brian.
I am sure by now you are aware that not all threads are as good humored and helpful as this one!


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Was in france a few weeks ago, and used the A16 (I think) to get from just north of Paris to Calais.

Was charged as category 3 on the automatic booth.

Complete rip-off. I usually avoid toll roads like the plague, but had to use this one due to time constraints.

Also discovered that they do not accept the Caxton Euro cash-card (Mastercard). 8O Luckily had my Visa Debit debit card which did work.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you explain the nature of the 'rip off'?
You needed to use an expensive, fast road.
The terms are published and your van is almost certainly over 3 metres high (cat 3), so how is it a rip off?


----------



## siansdad (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Aultymer; its very much appreciated - I'm sure you're right about the threads - but thats life. The info has been very helpful especially your bit of info re the alternative route into italia.
Even though we had a VW Devon when we were in our early twenties (most of our trips back then were to the seaside town we now live in) we have only just recently bought our Augusta having both retired this year. We are really looking forward to enjoying our motorhome over the coming years.
Thanks again, We even have our labrador bailey chipped, vaccinated and ready to go!!
Brian


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

aultymer said:


> Can you explain the nature of the 'rip off'?
> You needed to use an expensive, fast road.
> The terms are published and your van is almost certainly over 3 metres high (cat 3), so how is it a rip off?


Well, travelled approximately 150 miles in total. Got off the A16 at Abbeville to find a supermarket to refuel was charge 11.30 euro.

Got back on the A16 to Calais and was charged 22.40 euro at the end. So total of 33.70 euro or about £29. This works out at about 20p per mile ergo (and it's of course only my opinion :roll: ) it's a rip-off.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I only asked, Phillip, because I feel the expression 'rip off' is used to describe any occasion a motorhomer is asked to pay.
If the prices are published and we choose to use the service I do not believe that is a rip off.
Your trip was more expensive than using N roads but no one set out to rip you off. We used the peage extensively this year because we wanted to be in certain places at set times. We have done the N road 50KPH at every village and think it is an overrated pastime.
We had to pay cat 4 (over 3 M high and 4 axles) and never felt that we did not get value for money, compared to the alternative.

An old boss of mine used to tell people, who complained about the price of transiting the Crinan canal, "well just sail round the Mull of Kintyre - that's free!"


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

I know these things are easy enough to google, but just thought this might be handy ready reckoner for some people.

http://routes.wikia.com/wiki/Prix_des_péages_en_France

there are also plenty of sites where to put your entry asnd exit points, class of vehicle, and it gives you a price. I like the above, however, because it's easier to compare than to keep running an analysis.

Mappy.fr will also give you the costs of a journey in tolls.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

BTW, for any bikers out there, always try to use a manned booth, otherwise in automatic booths you will be generally charged cat2 (cars) instead of cat5 (bikes).

Plus, on unmaned exits in the evenings and nights, your bike will easily squeeze past the far right barrier generally. Not that i'm condoning that, or have ever done it.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

aultymer said:


> If the prices are published and we choose to use the service I do not believe that is a rip off.


Particularly, I think, when there is a choice about whether you have to use the service or not.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The tunnel that I referred to, DID NOT post its charges before we went through, now THAT is a rip off.

tony


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

apparantly, its £15 million quid per mile of motorway... or £5 million per lane per mile, and that's just to build the dammed things, and not upkeep them.

Not surprised tolls seem expensive - even then, it seems almost impossible to recoup that with interest !


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:



> The manned ones have charged me class 2, while the auto booths try to charge class 4. *I then press the call button and shout camping car afew times* and it is droped to class 2.
> 
> Andy


lol, I love that as I can picture it.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

The thing that gets me is that I was charged about £29 to travel about 150 miles, yet for a similar amount of money I can use the Swiss motorway system as much as I want for a whole year :wink:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

But that means being in Switzerland! Yuk!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I just set my sat nav to "Avoid Toll rds" 

I very rarely exceed 80 KPH when in France so dont see the point in paying to do 80 KPH on motorways when I can do the same speed on non motorways. Yes the journey may take a bit longer but unless you are loking to do very long distances in one go the saving is never that great.

At the end of the day its all down to personal choice. The Peages are all signposted in advance, so if you dont want to pay just turn off (or dont turn on!!) 

You can either save time or money, your call :wink:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Phillip said:


> Was in france a few weeks ago, and used the A16 (I think) to get from just north of Paris to Calais.
> 
> Was charged as category 3 on the automatic booth.
> 
> ...


Don't cross the Severn Bridge into Wales then if you think French motorways are a 'rip off'..................£5.00 per mile for the bridge...
You may have complete heart failure!!!!!!!

Carl


----------

